

Ask HN: Can I run a Tor exit node using my Google Fiber connection? - webmaven

If so, any reason no to?<p>Related post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8212668
======
atmosx
It's not wise to run a tor exit node from an internet connection of a house.
The risks outweigh by far any kind of benefits.

EDIT: I see you need some kind of elaboration..

TOR is mainly used by activists and rogue parties to do things like scan the
web, attack websites, launder money and so forth. At any given time, if a
crime is committed by your exit node, which given the fact that is on fiber
will handle a lot of traffic, the police could enter at your place and seize
every equipment they believe it's worthwhile ... given some history, the
police is not exactly tech-savvy, which means that they'll take everything
(even the printer...). They can keep all the _evidents_ until the
_investigation_ is done and so forth. Trying to explain to an office what TOR
is, is hard in real life. Trying to explain why you choose to run such a thing
at your home, is even harder (if you knew that you're getting into) and a
little bit suspicious.

If you want to support TOR, you can donate[1], set up a node (but not exit
node)[2], or rent a VPS and setup a tor server at a VPS provider which allows
tor.

[1]
[https://www.torservers.net/donate.html](https://www.torservers.net/donate.html)

[2] TOR is getting faster and faster. If your node is fast enough (which
should be) then fine, otherwise you'll only slow down the network.

~~~
S4M
given all the implications you mention, who can safely run a TOR exit?

~~~
atmosx
ISPs, Organizations, the Military, Universities, Web hosting providers and so
forth. Even companies has the means to defend against such kind of danger
(lawyer teams, etc.) but for individuals is a kind of risk without real
benefits.

ps. I'm not saying that anyone who was ever running an exit node got arrested.
It's just an added risk. It's easier to get a warrant to seize material from
your place, than from a company and/or a non-profit organization.

------
bhhaskin
I don't know about Google Fiber, but running a Tor exit node has some serious
risks. It isn't something that should be done without doing some research.

